# 1/43 racing.. oh my gawd.... the chaos!



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

hahahahahahahhahahaha...


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

i like how one car shot BACKWARDS at the start.. hahahaha......... it looks like california 405 traffic!! speaking of.. the poor transponder...


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Thats really cool.


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

That's funny! Those were pretty fast for their size!


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

thats just to small for me. i do good running 1/18 could not see meself running something that small but funny none the less.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

How can you tell who is in the lead?It looks like ants on steroids!


----------



## Spoolin4 (Jan 20, 2010)

haha! Invasion of 1/43 scale!

Leave it to the Asians! LOL


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

I was in a mall in California and they had a Mini Z track there in a store front in the mall. VERY Cool. 
And VERY fast.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

the above video was in Japan..

here is a Dnano in China ... 






fun stuff.. 

and a bit bigger, here is the "Mini Z" drifting






great for hobbyshops i guess.. get kids started (or adults) addicted to RC controls..
its the Kyosho "truck" ;-) (mini-z)


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

DJ1978 said:


> I was in a mall in California and they had a Mini Z track there in a store front in the mall. VERY Cool.
> And VERY fast.


Very FUN also!! My boy and I have run the 1/24 cars for about 5 years now.Definitely good for your wintertime RC fix in between race days.


----------

